# Help! Villamartin or elsewhere???



## susiekell (Aug 11, 2015)

Please forgive me as I know that this has probably been asked a million times before but I am completely new to this forum. We are looking to buy in Spain and are coming over in November for a short stay to look around. We were thinking that Villamartin was a good option as we are looking to buy a home that we will eventually retire to in roughly 5 years and we have been told that VM has a resident Ex pat community. We really don't want to buy on a mainly holiday orientated complex and need somewhere that has a bit of life year round and was looking for any advice from people re which Urbanization we should be looking at as there are so many in the area ie Vendermar, Pau8, Los Dolces etc, and to be honest even if anyone can recommend other places in the region that may fit the bill? I had been told that Mazzaron was OK too and Playa Flamenca. 
We have visited the area for holidays on many occasions but obviously living somewhere full time and holidaying is a completely different kettle of fish.
To be honest it is all getting a bit much for me but with November fast approaching I really need to start planning an itinerary and I don't know if I can always trust what the estate agents tell me - I would much rather hear from people who really know the areas. I know that it is all a matter of personal choice at the end of the day but any advice would be a start.
Many thanks


----------



## sdj101 (Apr 11, 2015)

susiekell said:


> Please forgive me as I know that this has probably been asked a million times before but I am completely new to this forum. We are looking to buy in Spain and are coming over in November for a short stay to look around. We were thinking that Villamartin was a good option as we are looking to buy a home that we will eventually retire to in roughly 5 years and we have been told that VM has a resident Ex pat community. We really don't want to buy on a mainly holiday orientated complex and need somewhere that has a bit of life year round and was looking for any advice from people re which Urbanization we should be looking at as there are so many in the area ie Vendermar, Pau8, Los Dolces etc, and to be honest even if anyone can recommend other places in the region that may fit the bill? I had been told that Mazzaron was OK too and Playa Flamenca.
> We have visited the area for holidays on many occasions but obviously living somewhere full time and holidaying is a completely different kettle of fish.
> To be honest it is all getting a bit much for me but with November fast approaching I really need to start planning an itinerary and I don't know if I can always trust what the estate agents tell me - I would much rather hear from people who really know the areas. I know that it is all a matter of personal choice at the end of the day but any advice would be a start.
> Many thanks



We are in a similar position but moving permanently as we are retired. We went over to the Torrevieja areas in July and saw a couple of nice properties in Villamartin. I would advise you to hook up with an Agent who will take you to different areas and show you different properties within your budget. We liked quite a few areas including Guardamar, Torrevieja, Mar Menor, Playa Flamenca, Los Balcones, Cuidad Quesada. We saw 3 properties we really liked and if we had the cash in our hand would probably have bought as we are very instant type people. In hindsight, we are glad we didn't have the money in our hand as we feel we want to explore many more areas before committing to a purchase. We have not sold our home in UK yet as we were let down just before we went to view homes, so only just on the market. We used 2 different agents so we got to see quite a lot and we also drove ourselves around on the days without the agent to explore further. Good luck and try not to stress. It is a new adventure for you. Enjoy.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Rent at first, then if the location does not reach your expectations you can easily move on.

We rented, and eventually purchased some 200 miles west and on a completely different island to our first choice.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Rent rent rent!

Until you you've settled in and feel like you know what you're doing.

We moved to Spain 3 years ago and started in a flat just a few yards away from Villamartin Plaza for 6 months. We wanted to find somewhere where we didn't need a car, and where we would meet lots of people. Well, we met plenty of people but they left a week later! And then winter arrived - so no people. Having said that, it's horses for courses. We like to socialise during the day (especially in winter - why come to Spain and dodge the winter sun?) - and during the day the Plaza was DEAD unless you want to meet golfers for 5 minutes.

If you are going to be in any way reliant on public transport (maybe in later life?) - be very careful. If you are too far from the N332 then you will struggle - and even then the buses are are not frequent.

BUT Villamartin is a large area and I can't speak for everybody, or for all areas.

We now live in Punta Prima (just 3/4 kms away) and it is totally different. Lots of permanent residents and frequent buses into Torrevieja and beyond. 

Can't be bothered writing much more right now

Feel free to ask me more questions/SNIP/


----------

